# VK Bel Air - First Birthday bash!!!



## Stroodlepuff (22/2/17)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/2/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 85879​



Ooh yeah... my fav local shop...Phil is amazing....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/2/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 85879​



Is the Date right @Stroodlepuff ?
27th is Monday ?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Is the Date right @Stroodlepuff ?
> 27th is Monday ?



Yip  On their actual birthday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/2/17)

@Stroodlepuff will the specials be announced at the store only or via the forum as well

Thx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (27/2/17)

So? Any specials to be announced on the forum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/2/17)

Hi Guys

Sorry I have been running around a bit. it is 20% off everything in store today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/2/17)

Damn - wish I could make it past @Stroodlepuff 

Send @Dr Phil my best regards and congrats to all of you guys on the 1 year at Bel Air.
I remember the shop opening like it was yesterday.
My gosh, time.... she is flying...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (27/2/17)

Nice, Thank you @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/2/17)

Just picked this up from Phil

Old school but I love the look

Reactions: Like 3


----------

